
Oyo valued at $10B after founder purchases $2B in shares - samrohn
https://techcrunch.com/2019/07/19/indias-oyo-valued-at-10b-after-founder-purchases-2b-in-shares/
======
golem14
Fascinating. I bet there is an interesting accounting story how the founder
could buy out 20% of the company from sequoia while he himself only held 10%
before (if the report is true).

